# Imprimante multifonctions HP, votre avis ?



## c-66 (2 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous.

Un ami me demande un conseil au sujet de la HP Laserjet 3380 qui est un modèle multifonctions. Le but est une économie de place à faire et il a besoin effectivement d'une photocopieuse, fax, imprimante laser et d'un scanner pour des documents administratifs. Bref, cela semble l'idéal. Par contre je me souviens avoir eu de mauvaises expériences avec ces modèles tout en un au niveau des drivers pour OS 9 ainsi que sur les premières version de OS X et je ne trouve pas de test sur le Web.

Bref, est-ce que qqn peut partager son expérience sur les modèles multifonctions de HP, que ce soit celui-ci ou d'autres.

Merci d'avance


----------



## frantchoua (2 Octobre 2004)

Moi j'ai une hp psc 950 multi-fonctions, assez ancienne donc, et à chaque mise à jour majeure du système 10.1, 10.2, 10.3, c'est une véritable galère. HP a beau avoir un service client 4 étoiles, les drivers mettent du temps à arriver, et quand ils arrivent ils sont bourrés de bugs. Résultat: à chaque fois je passe 1 ou 2 mois sans imprimante, c'est assez gavant. A part ça je suis très satisfait du côté multi-fonctions, pour moi qui fait un peu de tout, c'est parfait, et en plus à la maison tout le monde est content d'avoir une photocopieuse N&B et couleur à portée de main et s'en sert. Je vais certainement la changer pour une autre plus récente et plus compatible.


----------



## golf (2 Octobre 2004)

HP l'écrit partout, il faut désinstaller la version précédente, avec l'utilitaire adéquat fournit, AVANT d'installer la nouvelle version


----------



## c-66 (2 Octobre 2004)

Merci pour ta réponse. Question supplémentaire, est-ce que tous les modules sont bien gérés ? Je pense surtout au module de Scan, est-ce qu'il y a un driver Twain ?


----------



## golf (2 Octobre 2004)

J'ai une OfficeJet G85 depuis la sortie de Mac Os X 
HP a un vrai savoir faire des "Tout-en-Un", aussi bien en jet d'encre qu'en laser ; c'est aussi le seul constructeur qui a un vrai savoir faire, très ancien, dans les domaines des unix.
Les utilitaires fournis sont nombreux et complets : photocopie, portail email, scan, gestionnaire de fax, galerie photos, boîte à outil du périph et enfin HP Director qui est la tour de contrôle de cet ensemble 
Il y a possibilité de lier certaines fonctionnalités avec des apps ; par exemple le scan avec Photoshop et/ou Word ou encore Mail ou Entourage, etc.

Les pilotes ont tous un noyau commun qui mets en ½uvre certaines fonctionnalités ou non en fonction de la Tout-en-Un installée


----------



## golf (2 Octobre 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta réponse. Question supplémentaire, est-ce que tous les modules sont bien gérés ? Je pense surtout au module de Scan, est-ce qu'il y a un driver Twain ?


Oui...
Par exemple elles sont reconnues par toutes les apps Adobe qui le nécessitent


----------



## c-66 (3 Octobre 2004)

Merci pour ces réponses. Encore une chose sur la qualité des drivers justement et des logiciels de contrôle. Est-ce que c'est vraiment stable et que c'est facile pour la mise en oeuvre. J'entends par là, est-ce que tout s'installe directement ou y'a quand même des soucis et 200000 mises à jour à télécharger ? Dans le même ordre, est-ce que les drivers et logiciels fonctionnent bien en version française ?


----------



## golf (3 Octobre 2004)

A aujourd'hui 
Si pas d'antécédents, très facile à installer  Même pas de reboot...
No pb en vf...

Prévoir une màj des pilotes HP en 2005 pour les prises en compte de certaines caractéristiques d'Airport Extrème et Express et pour les BT 

HP maîtrise unix et bosse bien avec les équipes d'Apple et avec les tréfonds de X


----------



## stivvff (4 Octobre 2004)

j'ai une officejet d155xi et j'en suis plutôt déçu.

Ce n'est que depuis quelques mois qu'un driver décent est apparu. Certaines fonctions ont encore un fonctionnement aléatoire (choix du bac de papier, choix du poste sur lequel sont enregistrés les scans, nombre de sonneries du fax non réglable, le logiciel ocr sous classic,...)

Ce qui m'énerve le plus, c'est le coût à l'usage! Les têtes d'impressions sont hors de prix! Il faut compter une peu moins de 200¤ pour les 4. La cartouche d'encre couleur est ridiculeusement petite et se vide même en n'imprimant que rarement en couleur. A part nous faire dépenser notre agent, je ne vois pas l'intérêt des têtes d'impressions séparées des cartouches, puisque c'est dernières sont +/- au même prix que des cartouches intégrant les têtes.

L'unique raison pour laquelle je ne m'en débarrasse pas, c'est qu'elle m'avait coûté cher à l'achat et que ça me fait mai de jeter une imprimante qui fonctionne encore.

Je ne sais pas si ces défauts sont transposables aux autres modèles, mais renseignes-toi bien sur le coût à long terme.


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2004)

stivvff a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une officejet d155xi


Ho là, Veejee pose une question sur une Tout-en-Un de gamme *professionnelle laser*   
Ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose entre autre parcequ'on est là, avec Os X, en émulation Postscript niveau 2.




			
				stivvff a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est que depuis quelques mois qu'un driver décent est apparu.


Parles tu du pilote version 6.3.4 du 19/01/2004 ? 
L'as tu installé derrière une autre version ?  Si oui as tu lu qu'il faut précédemment désinstaller le précédent avec l'utilitaire adéquat !...



			
				stivvff a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui m'énerve le plus, c'est le coût à l'usage!


Çà, c'est le sujet qui faire rire car on le lit pour chaque marque !
Premièrement chez HP tu change toute la tête, buses comprise, ce qui limite bien des soucis dans le temps ; deuxièmement, c'est bien de dénoncer que c'est cher ! Mais qu'est ce qui est cher et par rapport à quoi !!!
As tu regardé la capacité des cartouches ?  Es tu allé lire un test qui t'indique combien fait de copie telle type de cartouche et pour quelle utilisation ?
Par exemple, c'est une imprimante polyvalente, si tu fais des tirages photos, effectivement cela coûte cher mais c'est pas fait pour çà 
La quantité d'encre utilisée est fonction de ce que tu imprimes en terme de densité au cm2.
[nb : de toute façon, faire des tirages photos sur imprimante est une aberration économique et technique]



			
				stivvff a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si ces défauts sont transposables aux autres modèles, mais renseignes-toi bien sur le coût à long terme.


Là, on revient à ma première phrase : c'est pour une imprimante LASER que la question est posée 
Faut lire la question


----------



## stivvff (5 Octobre 2004)

Réponse de la défense   



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Veejee pose une question sur une Tout-en-Un de gamme professionnelle laser



Veejee demande aussi un retour sur d'autres modèles. La d155xi  n'est pas si éloignée que ça, hormis l'impression laser. Le sujet traite d'autres multifonctions HP, non? (cfr G85 et psc 950)



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> parles tu du pilote version 6.3.4 du 19/01/2004 ?
> L'as tu installé derrière une autre version ? Si oui as tu lu qu'il faut précédemment désinstaller le précédent avec l'utilitaire adéquat !...



Oui, j'utilise le bon pilote installé correctement, cela n'empêche que pendant plus d'un an j'ai utilisé mon imprimante avec un fonctionnement aléatoire (HP Communications qui plantait à tours de bras) et sans pouvoir utiliser tout son potentiel (avaleuse pour le scan, lecteur carte photos, sélections du bac de papier quand elle le décidait,...). C'est quand même un peu décevant d'acheter une machine, à un peu moins de 1000¤ à l'époque(réseau, double bac, avaleur pour le scan,...), et d'espérer qu'hp sorte un jour un driver décent. Je ne m'acharne pas sur HP, dans ce monde merveilleux nous servons tous de cobayes. 



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Si pas d'antécédents, très facile à installer  Même pas de reboot...



Sur un Mac on a quand même l'habitude que ça marche même s'il y a des antécédents. Comme je viens de le sous-entendre plus haut, c'est HP qui a créé les mauvaises conditions en proposant des drivers inadaptés. De plus, ceux-ci sont (étaient) capricieux à l'installation/désinstallation.



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> deuxièmement, c'est bien de dénoncer que c'est cher ! Mais qu'est ce qui est cher et par rapport à quoi !!!



Je consent que je n'ai pas fait d'étude de marché précise. Mais toute même, lorsque tu te rends compte qu'il est temps de changer les têtes couleurs car la qualité se dégrade, ça te coûtes (source site hp) 3x34$ pour les têtes couleurs et 1x30$, soit 132 $ pour au final avoir remplacer une "mono cartouche couleur" de petite capacité (23ml). L'imprimante serait conçue avec trois cartouches couleurs de bonne capacité et incluant les têtes, le prix ne devrait pas être bien différent. Une de mes références c'est les cartouches HP n°10 (34$, 28 ml, avec têtes). Ca fait une sacrée différence au ml, même s'il faut tenir compte des autres paramètres tel que la qualité d'impression.
Bien sûr ces coûts n'ont rien avoir avec une laser.



> Faut lire la question



T'inquiètes, je sais lire


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2004)

stivvff a dit:
			
		

> Sur un Mac on a quand même l'habitude que ça marche même s'il y a des antécédents.


Non, si Hp demande de désinstaller c'est qu'il y a des raisons...



			
				stivvff a dit:
			
		

> Comme je viens de le sous-entendre plus haut, c'est HP qui a créé les mauvaises conditions en proposant des drivers inadaptés. De plus, ceux-ci sont (étaient) capricieux à l'installation/désinstallation.


Tout à fait vrai à un détail près, dans l'historique des pilotes HP, c'est Apple qui a généré les conditions d'instabilité des pilotes en changeant les tréfonds du système d'impression entre Jaguar et Panther.



			
				stivvff a dit:
			
		

> Veejee demande aussi un retour sur d'autres modèles.


Oui, mais comme je l'ai écrit, en laser, pour le pilote, cela change beaucoup de choses.



			
				stivvff a dit:
			
		

> La d155xi  n'est pas si éloignée que ça, hormis l'impression laser. Le sujet traite d'autres multifonctions HP, non? (cfr G85 et psc 950)
> ...
> Oui, j'utilise le bon pilote installé correctement, cela n'empêche que pendant plus d'un an j'ai utilisé mon imprimante avec un fonctionnement aléatoire (HP Communications qui plantait à tours de bras) et sans pouvoir utiliser tout son potentiel (avaleuse pour le scan, lecteur carte photos, sélections du bac de papier quand elle le décidait,...)...


Je suis étonné car j'ai des clients équipés avec et qui n'ont aucun pb !
Moi même j'ai une G85, sans souci !
Des lecteurs ont pris des Psc et idem !...


----------



## xchaps (5 Octobre 2004)

Ben perso mon imprimante multifonction HP...elle est partie cette apres midi au service apres vente de la FNAC, elle à pas un an et elle est déja plus capable de prendre les feuilles sans faire un bourrage papier...j'"était pas content d'epson, mais franchement je suis pas loin de penser que toutes les imprimentes jet d'encre c'est de la MERDE


----------



## golf (6 Octobre 2004)

En fait, j'ai appris du SAV de HP que le problème le plus courant de ces imprimantes, qui est la gestion du "circuit papier", a deux facettes :
- la première vient des techniques employées qui tend vers la simplification et la fragigilisation des pièces qui composent ces imprimantes
- la deuxième vient de la qualité des papiers que nous employons de plus en plus et qui peluche des micros particules qui viennent contrarier le bon fonctionnement de ces mécaniques assez fragiles


----------



## xchaps (6 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> En fait, j'ai appris du SAV de HP que le problème le plus courant de ces imprimantes, qui est la gestion du "circuit papier", a deux facettes :
> - la première vient des techniques employées qui tend vers la simplification et la fragigilisation des pièces qui composent ces imprimantes
> - la deuxième vient de la qualité des papiers que nous employons de plus en plus et qui peluche des micros particules qui viennent contrarier le bon fonctionnement de ces mécaniques assez fragiles



Pour les papiers c'est Peut être vrai mais comment faire autrement ? il est aujourd'hui impossible de trouver dans le commerce les papiers des fabricant...sauf pour le papier photo que l'ont trouve en surabondance. 
J'ai recherché désespérément du papier HP 110 G (avant on trouvait même du 130 g si je mem trope pas) résultat, j'ai acheté un papier kodak 110 g qui à mon avis usurpe son nom...mais encore faut il le prouver.


----------



## Kito (6 Octobre 2004)

j'ai deux HP6110 (jet d'encre !) achetées lundi chez Darty.

Installation impeccable, logiciels de reconnaissance de caractère (readiris pro7) avec comportement erratique (empile les reconnaisances de caractères sur un même fichier word (bug ?)!).

Pour le reste pas de pb, ergonomie exemplaire et en plus un chargeur auto pour les faxs et les photocopies.
Scan OK, logiciels fournis OK, fax OK, impression couleur excellente, rapidité d'impression N&B très bonne.

Pb: c'est une jet d'encre...et HP a arrété de la fabriquer.


----------



## golf (6 Octobre 2004)

Kito a dit:
			
		

> Pb: c'est une jet d'encre...et HP a arrété de la fabriquer.


Tsss, tsss. Elle est toujours au catalogue HP


----------



## Filou53 (6 Octobre 2004)

Salut.
Chez moi, j'ai une HP2210 all-in-one.
Je l'ai installée à la fois 
- sur mon PC: une vraie m....: rien que des pblm. J'ai téléphoné chez HP, j'ai échangé fax et courriers avec eux et finalement, j'ai dû reformater mon DD et réinstaller Win$98 pour que cela fct. Depuis, je ne l'utilise plus sur le PC: j'ai rebranché ma vieille laser HP4l (nickel)
- sur mon Mac: bon du premier coup! 
Je n'y croyais pas.

Globalement, je suis assez satisfait de la machine à qq exceptions près:
- elle m'annonce que ses cartouches d'encre sont presque vides et qu'il faudrait les changer alors que ce n'est pas vraiment le cas,
- le programme HP Scan fourni n'est pas vraiment top (mais suffisant pour ce que j'en fait)
- j'ai qq interférences avec le téléphone quand je connecte le fax (mais je ne l'utilise que rarement et je crois que cela vient plutôt du téléphone)
- j'ai sporadiquement qq pblm avec Office: l'impression s'arrête au milieu d'une page et là pour relancer proprement, c'est bonbon 
- au niveau photocopie, c'est ok
- pratiquement jamais de bourrage

Une petite remarque: j'avais naïevemnt cru qu'elle serait accessible via ma borne Airport: que nenni, elle n'était pas compatible (mais cela, je ne l'ai su qu'APRES, à ma très grande joie).

Voilà, c'est tout pour l'instant.

Filou


----------



## kabeha (6 Octobre 2004)

Kito a dit:
			
		

> j'ai deux HP6110 (jet d'encre !) achetées lundi chez Darty.
> 
> Installation impeccable, logiciels de reconnaissance de caractère (readiris pro7) avec comportement erratique (empile les reconnaisances de caractères sur un même fichier word (bug ?)!).
> 
> ...



La même :
- Très satisfait des fonctions copies & télécopies indépendantes, panneau ergonomique
- Côté imprimante, plusieurs bémols : lenteur de chargement des pages à imprimer (mais cela vient p-ê de ma config.) et très rhédibitoire pour moi, difficulté d'imprimer des planches d'étiquettes (plusieurs planches prises en même tps, décalées, malgré les conseils : déramage et pose de feuilles normales en dessous.Sans compter qu'avec le système de chargeur, on ne sait jamais dans quel sens mettre le papier en cas de pré-imprimés par ex.)


----------



## c-66 (7 Octobre 2004)

Bon, tout d'abord merci à tous pour votre feedback, votre avis a été très précieux. Je dirais que le positif l'a gagné sur le négatif et que les problèmes rencontrés sont plus de l'ordre de la configuration que de l'appareil lui même et apparemment HP semble avoir fait de bon progrès sur ses drivers.

Donc l'imprimange est commandée, LaserJet 3380 modèle laser comme son nom l'indique. Et si ça marche pas... j'ai des noms


----------



## golf (7 Octobre 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Donc l'imprimange est commandée, LaserJet 3380 modèle laser comme son nom l'indique. Et si ça marche pas... j'ai des noms


On assume 
De plus maintenant, je connais qq bons restau pas très loin du lieu de maintenance


----------



## frantchoua (13 Octobre 2004)

Hello, merci pour les conseils, hélas ca ne marche toujours pas. J'ai tout fait dans les règles, désinstallé évidemment avec l'uninstaller d'HP, retiré tous les fichiers conseillés par HP, rien n'y a fait. Après une très longue conversation avec un ingénieur HP puis avec un ingénieur Apple, j'ai dû refaire une archive/install de mon 10.3, réinstaller l'installateur HP6.3.7 à partir du cd-rom, le tester sous 10.3.2: CA NE MARCHAIT TOUJOURS PAS !!! Re-désinstaller, upgrader à 10.3.5, ré-installer, RIEN A FAIRE !!! Je suis toujours dans l'attente de la réponse des ingénieurs d'HP dans le camp desquels la balle est revenue, mais je commence à avoir un tout petit peu les boules...
Content quand même que pour certains tout ait l'air de bien se passer, je vous tiens au courant, à +

 :rose:  :rose:


----------



## golf (13 Octobre 2004)

C'est à se demander si ce n'est pas ta psc qui a un petit bug !...


----------



## J-L (13 Octobre 2004)

Je voudrais avoir des précisions sur la HP PSC 1350 ou 2175.

Y a t il des cartouches d'encre couleurs séparées?

Se branchent elles sur mac? Les drivers dont vous parlez existent ils pour ces imprimantes? Fonctionnent ils correctement?

Merci!


----------



## golf (14 Octobre 2004)

Toutes les Tout-en-Un HP [au catalogue] ont un pilote Mac Os X
Pour les détails, c'est par ici...


----------



## J-L (14 Octobre 2004)

Merci pour tous tes liens au fil de la discution, Golf!


----------



## ficelle (30 Octobre 2004)

petit coup de pub après avoir installé ce all-in-one chez mon père.
la 2610 ne possède pas de connexion wifi, mais un port ethernet.
une fois raccordé au réseau local par l'intermédiaire d'un câble RJ45, et après l'installation du driver (+ de 500 mo) sur tous les post, on peut scanner, imprimer, faxer, récupérer le contenu des cartes mémoire directement dans iphoto ou image capture.... et si le réseau possède une borne wifi, tout cela peut s'effectuer sans fil.
c'est facile à installer, et parfaitement fonctionnel sur un réseau familial.... du coup le slogan Canon "une personne, une imprimante" est vraiment obsolète


----------



## emge (30 Octobre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> petit coup de pub après avoir installé ce all-in-one chez mon père.
> la 2610 ne possède pas de connexion wifi, mais un port ethernet.
> une fois raccordé au réseau local par l'intermédiaire d'un câble RJ45, et après l'installation du driver (+ de 500 mo) sur tous les post, on peut scanner, imprimer, faxer, récupérer le contenu des cartes mémoire directement dans iphoto ou image capture.... et si le réseau possède une borne wifi, tout cela peut s'effectuer sans fil.



Merci ! on était quelques uns à se douter que ça pouvait fonctionner comme ça... c'est bon de savoir que cette HP est aussi efficace !


----------



## rezba (21 Janvier 2005)

Alors, cette LJ 3380, comment elle tourne ? Ce modèle m'intéresse.


----------



## c-66 (21 Janvier 2005)

Pfiou, au final c'était une vraie galère. J'ai presque regretté l'achat et j'ai maudit HP pendant plusieurs heures. Premièrement le logiciel Aio Director s'installe très mal sur une configuration française, notamment au niveau du pilote d'impression, j'ai pourtant été surpris de ne rien trouver sur d'autres forums à ce sujet et en fait j'ai constaté que les tests ou les forums disant que cette imprimante étaient bien étaient tous en anglais et cela m'a mis la puce à l'oreille, j'ai installé l'imprimante sur mon powerbook (j'ai une config en anglais) et tout s'est passé à merveille. Donc conseil, pour l'installer, faut mettre temporairement le système en anglais.

Autrement y'a un énorme problème, l'imprimante ne supporte pas le fast user switching, y'a bien qq solutions sur le Web en passant par le terminal mais ça n'a pas marché pour moi. Donc seule solution pour utiliser plusieurs utilisateurs, faire comme sur le bon vieux 10.2, log-out de l'utilisateur et log-in sur le nouveau.

Y'a encore un problème au niveau de la gestion de la file d'impression qui pose un problème, apparemment quand on lance simulaténement ou dans un laps de temps très court (genre script sous FM) plusieurs impression, elles ne sont pas gérées et seule la première page s'imprime.

Donc bon, au final ça marche mais je suis très déçu de la HP, c'est un boulot de cochon. D'ailleurs mon papa veut s'en acheter une et même si je sais maintenant la faire marcher plus ou moins bien, j'hésite beaucoup. Y'a un modèle équivalent chez Brother et je vais peut être me tourner vers eux, j'ai pas encore cherché sur le Web au niveau des expériences utilisateur mais je vous tiendrais au courant.


----------



## turtle_fr (20 Février 2005)

J'arrive avec un peu de retard mais c pour la bonne cause lol

nous avons au bureau un Brother 8840D en réseau et mis à part les postes WINTEL sur les mac c une vrai galère pour les impressions. L'imprimante n'est pas reconnue en permanence, des fois on est obligé de rebooté plusieurs fois le mac et la brother.

Je comptais justement remplacer mes officejet 6110 et la brother par des LaserJet 3380 mais aux vues de ce qui est écrit dans ce topic je ne sais vraiment plus quel imprimante choisir pour pouvoir travailler en toute tranquilité !!!!!!

Si qq'un peut me conseiller su un modèle multifonction LASER ce serait super cool


----------



## golf (20 Février 2005)

turtle_fr a dit:
			
		

> Si qq'un peut me conseiller su un modèle multifonction LASER ce serait super cool


Attention, ce fil est uniquement dédié aux intégrées de chez HP


----------



## turtle_fr (21 Février 2005)

oui sans pb, j'ai bien compris 
Donc si qq'un a des infos ou avis sur les HP multifonctions LASER merci de répondre sur ce Topic et si vous avez des infos sur d'autres modèles merci de répondre sur l'autre topic 
Merci


----------



## Ulyxes (21 Juillet 2005)

Poster exactement lla même chose dans 2 fils différents ne sert à rien, il faut choisir le bon fil 
golf


----------



## ppz78 (28 Juillet 2005)

Depuis que je suis passé en 10.4.2 (je ne suis pas passé par la case 10.4.1) ma PSC 950 refuse de scanner.

Le reste fonctionne a peu près normalement.
Mais quand je lance un scan, le bandeau HP scan est visualisé puis plus rien.

(la photo copie manuelle ou commandée par soft fonctionnent)

Avez vous le même problème?

Merci de votre aide.

PPz


----------

